
Get Started with the Microsoft Band SDK Preview - mnkypete
http://developer.microsoftband.com/
======
stevecalifornia
Ideas:

(I'd be more interested in controlling my phone from the wrist)

Two-factor auth codes on the wrist instead of unlocking phone.

Beep my phone button (so I can find it when it's lost).

Record conversation. I have bad memory in long meetings.

Pager. A simple 'push this button to buzz the other person who is also wearing
a band that you are linked to'. My wife needs me and sometimes I have
headphones and can't hear her and don't see the phone light up.

~~~
yellow
FWIW, I currently get two-factor auth codes on my band just because it shows
text messages out of the box.

~~~
Spearchucker
That's more convenient than unlocking my phone to get the code when I miss the
brief notification. My plan though, is to port my PIN grid proof of concept to
the band.

[https://www.wittenburg.co.uk/Entry.aspx?id=69e92695-f6eb-42e...](https://www.wittenburg.co.uk/Entry.aspx?id=69e92695-f6eb-42ed-9258-dc4443493059)

Going to have to give UI some serious thought, but looking forward to making
it happen.

------
felixrieseberg
If anybody is interested in a some code, I released a small sample
application: [https://github.com/felixrieseberg/MicrosoftBand-
Sample](https://github.com/felixrieseberg/MicrosoftBand-Sample).

------
TheAnimus
I really wish I could buy one, but alas it's not in the UK yet.

I like the concept, I like the sensors and I love that it's cross phone
platform.

I've no idea why they are taking so long to get to other markets. Please don't
make this the next Zune.

------
kirinan
This is awesome! Im not sure what you can do with it, but skin temperature and
heart rate both seem like something that can be used to measure things like
focus and emotion (real mood bracelet). Im curious about the kinds of things
people will do with this! Im also super curious on the app store that will be
available for it. Will probably be a itunes kind of thing where you have to
plug the thing into a computer to get the app. Its an exciting time to be a
developer!

------
davmar
Serious question - why would I buy a Microsoft Band? Why is it awesome?

Does anyone have a convincing reason to buy the MS Band over the Apple Watch?

~~~
chiph
Looking at the feature list, the Apple Watch appears to be more of a
"lifestyle" device. While Apple may add apps later (or 3rd party developers),
it doesn't appear to do sports/fitness tracking, sleep efficiency tracking,
etc. The Microsoft Band does.

However, if you're a serious athlete, you'd probably want a different device,
as neither are waterproof. So for triathlon, or just wearing in the shower,
pick something like the Garmin or the Basis.

I have a Band, and within the device's limitations, it's excellent. I'm able
to read and send messages while leaving the phone in my pocket (handy in
Austin that has a "hands-free" law when driving). Simple Cortana queries show
up on the screen, while more complex answers ("Show me the closest tailor")
require you to look at your phone.

~~~
davmar
great points. i have thought about how i wouldn't apple watch during my hockey
games.

what kind of phone are you using with your band?

~~~
breck
I also have a Band. It doesn't work with my iPhone 4, just 4S and above--
although maybe this update will fix that (unless the 4's bluetooth is too
old).

I use it with the desktop sync app. This means I don't get text notifications
or anything like that, but the health tracking is fantastic.

~~~
andrewmunsell
The Band uses Bluetooth LE for notifications, so it's unlikely you'll ever be
able to use the Band with the iPhone 4.

~~~
breck
Thanks! That's what I guessed but never knew for sure. Hopefully v2 will ship
with WiFi. Til then, maybe I should get a new phone.

------
tn13
I have checked almost all MS stores neat Sunnyvale and teh Band is out of
stock. Even their online store shows it as out of stock.

~~~
adminprof
Hopefully they will fix the problem that no one has been able to buy one for a
while. The SDK is great, but not that interesting if everyone you know bought
a different smartwatch because they couldn't find the Band.

------
aceperry
Nice move by MS for developers. Too bad you can't use the SDK on other
platforms for development, OS X and linux.

~~~
jongalloway2
From page 2 of the SDK docs (linked to from the parent article):

Given the multi-platform support of Microsoft Band, the SDK is also supported
on all of the same platforms the current Microsoft Health and Sync
applications are released on. This includes: 

Windows 7 or later

Windows Phone 8.1

Mac OS X 10.9

iOS 8

Android 4.2 (API 17)

Since the iOS SDK says coming soon, I'd expect there will be more SDK content
for OSX when that ships.

~~~
aceperry
LOL, anytime I ask about linux availability, nobody has anything to say about
LINUX.

------
awormuth
Will there be a Web API?

